# new to rabbits



## blue (Feb 9, 2012)

i would like to get 3does and 1 buck   could some one post a pic of the set up i would need and tell me how to go about it out side inside a building  thanks for info


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 9, 2012)

It will depend a lot on where you are.


----------



## blue (Feb 9, 2012)

i live in west central arkansas on the border of oklahoma


----------



## sandog001 (Feb 10, 2012)

I highly recommend reading Story's guide to Raising Rabbits to start with..... easy to read and will not put you to sleep...

Good Luck..


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Feb 11, 2012)

sandog001 said:
			
		

> I highly recommend reading Story's guide to Raising Rabbits to start with..... easy to read and will not put you to sleep...
> 
> Good Luck..


I concur. By the time you get finished reading that book, you will feel as if you have raised rabbits for 20 years. That book leaves no questions unanswered. It is not a "should" read for any rabbit owner, but a MUST read.


----------



## brentr (Feb 12, 2012)

blue said:
			
		

> i would like to get 3does and 1 buck   could some one post a pic of the set up i would need and tell me how to go about it out side inside a building  thanks for info


I don't have any pics, but the short list is you'll need a separate cage for each adult rabbit, plus a large grow out pen for the butcher bunnies from weaning to slaughter.  The pens for your does need to have space for nesting boxes to be put in, or permanently attached boxes that you can access from outside the cage.  If your cages are outside you need to be able to cover them (rain, snow) and block prevailing winds (rabbits can handle cold easily if kept draft-free).

Buildings for rabbits need good ventilation, and you'll need to consider waste management if the rabbit cages are over a solid floor.


----------



## blue (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for the info and i will read the book


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2012)

blue said:
			
		

> thanks for the info and i will read the book


I am just about finished with the book and found it to be very infomative.  Also if you can find a website that sells supplies to look at and get an idea of what the choices are that might help.  I look at www.klubertanz.com as they are right close to me and it has given me good ideas on what equipment I will need as we expand.


----------



## ruthless (May 5, 2012)

Since you are in my general area, if you want new equipment....... BASS equipment is located in Monett, Mo.

But you can find lots of good used equipment on Craigslist, check Joplin, Fayetteville listings too.

also there is a rabbit "swap and talk"  group online for our area, if you are interested let me know and I will send you a link privately.


----------



## cowboyffa84 (May 22, 2012)

Blue theres a man in fayetteville AR (however you spell it) hes got good commercial stock his run 5-10 dollars a piece good rabbits and he can teach you some good tricks his name is   Tom Mayfield and his email is  tomsr@mayfieldj.com


----------

